# Muscle Atrophy



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure I have suggestions but I have hugs for you! My dogs have been quite costly with vet bills the last few years too. I don't regret spending it, I just wish I had had it to spend. 

Is there any where you can try swimming? My Teddi had severe atrophy after her hip surgery. The swimming has helped her significantly. I didn't know if swimming just might help your dog over all with out impact.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to send Buddy some hugs - can't offer any help sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

A couple of references regarding muscle atrophy of the head:

http://www.marvistavet.org/html/body_masticatory_myositis.html

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/masticatory-muscle-myositis/page1.aspx

http://www.pet-care-experts.com/archive.php?34023

Poor Buddy! Have you looked into one of the pet credit cards, like Care Credit? I applied online when my Pug was very very ill, and it was a godsend.


----------



## Buddy's Mommy (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I have Care Credit, but unfortunately I owe way too much as it is all for Buddy. I appreciate the web sites you sent me. They were informative. Doctor really doesn't know what is wrong with him and is going to refer me to a specialist for his allergies. Poor thing is just laying on the cool tile with his paw all bandaged up from his nail cutting. That was scary they cut his nails and the one that he broke today and it was bleeding alot. They sent me on my way but before we even got into the car my son noticed his nail bleeding again...a lot. This time the doctor took care of it and he is all taped up.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor guy. I sure hope you can find the cause and that it is easy to cure/fix. i was also thinking swimming may help. hugs and a kiss on the head frome me.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

There are a few things that can cause muscle wasting. Here are two of them:

Myasthenia Gravis (Either Acquired or Congenital) - My Newf Mira's littermate had the Congenital/Genetic form:

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/nervous system disorders/myasthenia gravis.htm

Canine inflammatory myopathies - of which Polymyositis is one (see article provided by Tahnee GR). A friend's Newf had Inflammatory Myopathy in 2006.

There are tests to be done for these diseases, which don't require an MRI. Perhaps you could discuss some of these possibilities before jumping onto the MRI wagon.

Best of luck to you and your boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingles for Buddy from Meggie and me.


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Buddy. My dog Max had some atrophy of the muscles in the head and it got to the point where he couldn't open his mouth wide enough to get a tennis ball in it. My vet said it could be what is called Masticatory Myositis. He said he hadn't seen very many cases so he took a blood sample and sent it off to some labratory to get tested. In the meantime, he put Max on Prednisone. The test results came back positive for Masticatory Myositis and it looks like Max is going to be on the prednisone for a while but at least we know what is is now and his prognosis is good. He can open his mouth much better now and the muscles in his head seem to be growing back slowly. Here is a link with some information on Masticatory Myosits:

http://www.michvet.com/library/neurology_masticatory_myositis.asp

Here's a google search for the condition as well:

http://www.google.com/search?q=mast...s:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7



Good luck with Buddy and keep us updated.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope this is a temporary condition and he is able to gain his muscle back.


----------

